# Tour of Cambridgeshire,Gran Fondo.



## Paul139 (19 Dec 2014)

Anyone else fancy this? I've registered for both events. http://tourofcambridgeshire.com


----------



## outlash (19 Dec 2014)

The idea of riding on closed roads is appealing but I know the first part of the route (down to Alconbury) as I ride those roads often. There's a reason I don't ride the other side of the A1 up there is because it's boring as hell out on the fens. Flat as a pancake and any gust of wind turns it into a grind, not fun. 
I'm guessing the organisers have their reasons for not using more of the 'lumpier' parts of the county (permissions most likely) but to use so much of the fens is putting me off a bit.
If I'm flush after the festive period I may enter the Fondo, I have a few friends entering the TT so if I don't ride I'll ride up there and cheer them on.

Tony.


----------



## mjr (19 Dec 2014)

Nope. Requires helmets, so must be full of dangerous riders, plus it's quite expensive to ride local fen roads and they won't even keep them closed for fun riders to finish. The Reach Rides a month earlier will be much more fun


----------



## MisterStan (20 Dec 2014)

£56! To ride the roads around my own village! And I'd have to wear a plastic lid?


----------



## MisterStan (20 Dec 2014)

£56! To ride the roads around my own village! And I'd have to wear a plastic lid?


----------



## jack smith (29 Dec 2014)

Im doing both starting in the front group, ive never rode the area but all up my way is hills, so flat is a novelty


----------



## Paul139 (29 Dec 2014)

@jack smith How do you know you are riding in the front group. Is it because you have a licence? I haven't heard anything other than to acknowledge payment.


----------



## jack smith (29 Dec 2014)

I got an email from them confirming my place and the lead group, did you put down you were racing and have a valid race licence ect?


----------



## Paul139 (29 Dec 2014)

No because I dont have a licence.


----------



## jack smith (29 Dec 2014)

Ahh probably why, to get into the front group you need to have a race licence  as far as i know the race starts first followed by the sportive type event


----------



## Paul139 (29 Dec 2014)

Oh fair enough. Sportive will do me. It will be great to be a part of.


----------



## Paul139 (18 Jan 2015)

Looks like it's set to get even bigger.


----------



## jack smith (18 Jan 2015)

Wow i thought it was going too be far too busy to start with... Lucky i was one of the first to enter lol


----------



## outlash (18 Jan 2015)

Tom Caldwell is a member of St. Ives CC, good guy by all accounts.


----------



## D-J-R-9 (23 Jan 2015)

mjray said:


> Nope. Requires helmets, so must be full of dangerous riders, plus it's quite expensive to ride local fen roads and they won't even keep them closed for fun riders to finish. The Reach Rides a month earlier will be much more fun


 
MJ, Why the assumption that the event must be full of dangerous riders because there is a requirement to wear helmets (is this not almost standard practice for multi rider events now)? do you know something we don't?


----------



## mjr (23 Jan 2015)

D-J-R-9 said:


> MJ, Why the assumption that the event must be full of dangerous riders because there is a requirement to wear helmets (is this not almost standard practice for multi rider events now)? do you know something we don't?


Don't you assume that hard hat areas contain extra dangers? Else why the hard hat rule?

It's not standard practice and there are plenty of events without it, although maybe most paid events do now, thanks to the twin cancers of ambulance-chasers and British Cycling moving into fun rides.


----------



## jack smith (23 Jan 2015)

Helmets are strictly for insurance and uci rules


----------



## D-J-R-9 (23 Jan 2015)

mjray said:


> Don't you assume that hard hat areas contain extra dangers? Else why the hard hat rule?
> 
> Nope never assume, agreed they are generally in an area where there is greater risk of injury but hard hat areas are safe and getting safer over time, they have seen a decrease in accidents. Workers in this environment are more focussed, better trained and understand their work area as well as what too do.
> 
> ...



There may be plenty of rides where it is not compulsory but these are decreasing as insurance for such events are more nervy about covering an event without the helmet rule. I would suspect that all grand fondo's and the vast majority of sportive's have a mandatory helmet rule. Cant see how ambulance chasers have caused an issue. People are just more savvy and look for a compo pay out rather than writing off a spill as just an accident; frankly, if you have a nasty spill on a expensive bike and good kit you are going to be down a lot of money so only natural to look for some Wonga back. As for British Cycling this has got to be a good thing, the more people who are encouraged to get out on bikes and ride properly the better and hats off to BC for supporting this. Cancer is a horrible wicked illness I cannot see how BC can be called cancerous just because they are moving into "fun rides". persons need to be learn how to ride a bike properly, and these are a good start. Anyway i,m off to ride my bike


----------



## mjr (26 Jan 2015)

D-J-R-9 said:


> There may be plenty of rides where it is not compulsory but these are decreasing as insurance for such events are more nervy about covering an event without the helmet rule. I would suspect that all grand fondo's and the vast majority of sportive's have a mandatory helmet rule.


Yes because the current rules for an accredited gran fondo and the BC rules for sportives require a mandatory helmet rule. There are insurers who require helmets and those that don't and BC's insurers seem to require helmets. Given their own ambassador Chris Boardman is anti-compulsion and BC's own SkyRides don't currently require helmets, it seems like one rule for BC's own fun rides and a different rule for everyone else.


D-J-R-9 said:


> As for British Cycling this has got to be a good thing, the more people who are encouraged to get out on bikes and ride properly the better and hats off to BC for supporting this. Cancer is a horrible wicked illness I cannot see how BC can be called cancerous just because they are moving into "fun rides".


Because pre-BC fun rides weren't made to look dangerous and require extra equipment besides the bike. There are still some non-BC fun rides but yes, there are a decreasing number, because BC's lottery funding means it's not really a fair competition.


D-J-R-9 said:


> persons need to be learn how to ride a bike properly


Other sorts of riding besides racing-style are also proper!


----------



## jack smith (26 Jan 2015)

Its also a race... Another reason for helmets


----------



## mjr (9 Mar 2015)

So anyone here doing some "preparation"? http://www.theguardian.com/sport/2015/mar/09/doping-cycling-uci-commission-epo-worldtour


----------



## Smurfy (9 Mar 2015)

mjray said:


> So anyone here doing some "preparation"? http://www.theguardian.com/sport/2015/mar/09/doping-cycling-uci-commission-epo-worldtour


Just read that. I suppose we shouldn't be too surprised, as body builders have been abusing substances for years, so why not amateur athletes?


----------



## jack smith (9 Mar 2015)

The only thing not natural i use is enegry gel's and that how i will stay!


----------



## thatname (18 Mar 2015)

I'm signed up for this and quite looking forward to riding in a new area.


----------

